# How: Create a "Make Your Homepage" link to my site



## joejohnson9182 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey all,

I wanted to add a "Make (site) Your Homepage" link to my site and I have no clue how to go about doing this. I just want visitors who go on my to be able to make it their homepage just by cliciking on a link on my site.

I know google.com has this link on their homepage (Make Google Your Homepage link) and I just wanted to do the same...

So my question is....how?

Thanks


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello,

It's simply really.

I did a quick google for "javascript make site homepage".

Found this link for you:

http://javascript.internet.com/page-details/set-homepage-link.html


----------



## gauravjethwani (Sep 11, 2007)

Insert the following html code tomake this your homepage link

Make this your Homepage


----------

